

Stream Processing with a Spreadsheet - wslh
http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/node/5019

======
codelion
[http://hirzels.com/martin/papers/ecoop14-activesheets.pdf](http://hirzels.com/martin/papers/ecoop14-activesheets.pdf)
\- direct link to the paper

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8184430](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8184430),
but since that hardly got any discussion, it's Saturday evening, and certain
people like both stream processing and spreadsheets, what the hell.

